# Meet added at Lotherton Hall nr Leeds May Day in Nr garforth



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Meet added to the rally programme. The Meet is at Lotherton Hall nr Leeds May Day in Nr garforth leeds, Yorkshire starting 05/05/2012

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=362

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Could be interested, will await more details


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

an99uk said:


> Could be interested, will await more details


 I will post more details. Tomorrow. Sun upon my return regards chris


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Lotherton Hall Steam Fair More Details*



lucy2 said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> > Could be interested, will await more details
> ...


as promised i now post more details

Lotherton Hall Steam Fair 5th,6th,7th May 2012
Lotherton hall, Aberford Leeds LS25 3EB

GPS 53 deg 49 min 20 sec NORTH
1 deg 19 min 18 sec WEST

these are accruate to the gate

more details www.outdoorshows.com

or post a cheque for £35 made payable to

Camping & Caravanning Events 2012
PO box 99
Pickering YO18 9AB
tele 08432 89 79 31

email : [email protected]


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Do you have the details without me having to download them?

It installs a new toolbar that I don't want.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems to be a problem with the date of this event

I have a leaflet which I booked from listing the event as may 5/6/7
Early Spring bank hol ( the old may day)

but after going on to their www.outdoorshows.co.uk not com as my leaflet states it appears as 2/3/4 June Spring bank hol/Queens Diamond Jubilee weekend.
I will have to ring them on tues for the correct dates .

I will then post the correct dates.

sorry for any confusion


----------

